# Kino



## mila (6 März 2021)

Auf welchen Film freut ihr euch am meisten sobald es wieder geht?


----------



## Death Row (6 März 2021)

Wenn die Pandemie vorbei ist und man unbeschwert wieder überall hingehen kann: alles. Okay, es muss vorrangig Marvel vorne drauf stehen


----------



## muad.dib (4 Juli 2022)

Zuletzt hatte ich (auch während der Pandemie gings mal kurz) gesehen:

- James Bond: No Time to Die
- The Northman
- Top Gun: Maverick

Waren alle 3 wirklich super!


----------

